

Critique my freelance site - geeio
http://gee.io/

======
dalek2point3
dude, i noticed the little small github link on the top right. it needs to be
more prominent. even better, if you actually linked to some of your best past
projects, it would increase your hit rate by at least 5x. i guarantee it.

